# Antler Finish?



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I am diving into some Antler pens. Blanks are cut. I will use Flatfish's peroxide soaking method next. When I get to the finish part what do I do? On my wood I use Shellawax. Will antler require such a finish? Thanks for any information.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

antler is fine with no finish, just use the highest/finest grade sandpaper you have and it will shine shine shine...auto parts store, get some 10,000 or finer


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks Bill, I will do just that and I will post pictures of finished pens.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ditto on Bill...I go up to 12,000 and they are smooth as glass... One of the internet places makes a polish called "One Step"..and it works great on antler and acrylics as well when used as the final step.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

One Step is good but I feel it is expensive. Of course I spilled more of mine than I used. Just get you some cheap car polish. Works great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> One Step is good but I feel *it is expensive*. Of course I spilled more of mine than I used. Just get you some cheap car polish. Works great.


Agree with ya on that, Bobby. I'd cry if I tumped over that little 3 ounce fifteen buck bottle of magic..

I use it mostly on the 'gaudy' acrylics...with it, I can sand to about 600 and then kick in with the OneStep.. Dab it on there, start spinnin' at about 2500...hold the towel until it gets to damm hot to touch...and you're done...pure glass finish... Do think I'll give yore car polish a try..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got mine at wally world. It was a orange can Nu Finish or something like that. I think it was $2.95 for a can. White paste.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> *I got mine at wally world*. It was a orange can Nu Finish or something like that. I think it was $2.95 for a can. White paste.


Wally World ??...gaaaggghhh.. I aint goin back in that place if THEY PAY ME for the wax...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Wally World ??...gaaaggghhh.. I aint goin back in that place if THEY PAY ME for the wax...:rotfl:


I was wrong it was Big Lots.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

That is some good information. I will try One Step eventually. For now it will be Car Wax.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

not car wax car polish. there is a difference.


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Car Polish it will be. Thanks Bobby for the correction.


----------

